# 4f and EHD



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I just returned from my annual deer scouting trip to unit 4f. I can't recall the exact number, but I believe that a record number of white tailed deer license's were offered for lottery this year. About noon yesterday I heard that the remainder of the antlerless license's for the unit were taken off sale. EHD has hit the area again. The areas that seem to have been hit the hardest are West of the Rhame road, and near the SD border. The locals tell me that there weren't any areas that didn't have at least some die off. I spoke with a deputy sheriff and he related that the local warden had been getting lots of calls from landowners since late August, and had taken several deer in for forensic analysis. EHD, no question. The good news is this, EHD outbreaks are usually localized and your hunting area may not have been affected. The bad news is that if you are planning to go down and drive around until you see a deer to shoot, you're going to have a long, tough row to hoe. Of the several areas I have checked in the last two days, I've been astounded at the low numbers. I took a walk down a creek this morning and in a half mile found six deer carcass' scattered near the creek bottom. This is the nature of the disease. In the latter stages the deer run a high fever and go to water. There were five bucks and a doe. This also seems to be a feature of the disease. The bucks are usually hit harder as they are bitten in the blood rich velvet covering their antlers in mid summer. Best of luck, hunters in 4f, I think we'll need it. Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Whats EHD?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Epizootic Hemmorhagic Disease, or blue-tongue

During the early stages of EHD, infected deer may appear to be lethargic, disoriented, lame, and unresponsive to humans. As the disease progresses, the head and neck may swell and lesions may appear on the tongue and mouth. Ulcers may also appear in the lining of the stomach, and bleeding (hemorrhaging) may occur from internal organs including the heart, lungs, spleen, liver, kidneys and intestines. The respiratory rate and pulse increase. Drooling is a common characteristic. Because of the hemorrhaging and lack of oxygen in the blood, the tongue and mouth may appear bluish, hence the name "blue-tongue." Because infected deer stop eating, the deer may appear emaciated. A high fever is common. Dead or dying deer are often found near water, apparently in search of water because of the fever.
"The primary means of transmission of EHD between deer is by biting gnats
It is not transmissible to humans or domestic livestock
Primarily in Whitetail deer


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks, we found a dead doe while phesant hunting and wondered what happend to her


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

How long does all of this take? What if you have one processed in the early stage? :sniper:


----------

